

IPhone 5 Scorns Standards Promise To European Commission - nfriedly
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2012/09/iphone-5-misses-standardisation-opportunity/index.htm

======
jpxxx
"pointless extra electronic waste" pretty accurately describes this fact-free
diatribe. Flagged.

